

RegEx Crossword - Sudoku-like Regular Expression Puzzles - unfletch
http://www.regexcrossword.com/

======
rtpg
Neat little game. One suggestion I have though: if the puzzle doesn't
validate, signal the lines that don't validate properly.

~~~
ceph_
Agree. Also, the check mark indicating validation is broken on iOS

------
MichaelAza
I tried to solve these with regular expressions. Now I have two crosswords.

~~~
brudgers
I struggle with regular expressions, now I have many cross words.

------
acrooks
Fun game. Only thing I can suggest is a way to rotate the puzzle so we don't
have to crane our necks / rotate monitors.

~~~
NatCrodo
True. You read my mind.

------
brbcoding
Cool project... I always like the gratification of fake awards, but I'm not
sure that yours are actually working... After completing the tutorial, I was
informed that I had earned the "baby steps" badge... When going into my
achievements however, it still has the `.unearned` class on that badge.

------
calebegg
Here's a really enjoyable regex crossword from, as I recall, the MIT Mystery
Hunt:

[http://www.coinheist.com/rubik/a_regular_crossword/grid.pdf](http://www.coinheist.com/rubik/a_regular_crossword/grid.pdf)

------
audreyt
The regex-genex SMT constraint solver ( previously covered in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2579783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2579783)
), as demonstrated by @LeventErkok (
[https://gist.github.com/LeventErkok/4942496](https://gist.github.com/LeventErkok/4942496)
), is pretty good at solving this kind of puzzles. :-)

------
JacobJans
Wow, this is great. I'm shocked that I am finally enjoying something related
to regular expressions.

------
michaelmior
This is awesome!

